# Best sublimated car show products



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi:
I'm going to start doing car shows this year. Using sublimation printing I would like to know what kind of products sell the best at these events. I always have sold NASCAR items at these events but I want to start printing at these events.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Sublimatable car flags might be a big seller. T-shirts should do pretty well. Key chains could be a nice item. 

Are you just looking for flat goods, or do you want to do things like mugs as well? 

Also, if you're planning to do any sort of Nascar logos or use the faces of drivers, you might want to check into the Nascar licensing rules, if you haven't done that already.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

You can't use Nascar driver or car photos unless the person that has the photo is in the photo and can only be used to make items for that person that is in the photo. I still sell Nascar items in my store that I buy from wholesalers I don't make any of it. Making Nascar products would only get you jail time. Nascar has hired 5 more people to find items not oked by nascar. The one wholesaler told me that in July 2010 the NFL is putting 12 people on to do the same thing. I will be doing mugs and shirts mouse pads and key tags. I'm looking for more ideas to try if someone has tried them.


----------



## Custom Imprints (May 7, 2008)

My last show was the Quartzsite Arizona car show a few years ago. I shot most of the cars at the show and run the dvd on a flat screen in the front of the booth. They could pick out photo they wanted I would put into any background they wanted. Great business, it was a 3 day show and I had work for 2 weeks afterward plus what I was able to do at the show. I only had myslef and one other person working the booth. I needed one more printing and 2 more selling to keep up. I don't know that many people that want to travel like that or it would be a great way to make money. The nut at that show was very high but some of the other car shows I have done the nut only run 25.00-100.00 there you can really clean up. Just plan ahead and take back up press, printer ect. If I go out again I plan to use green wall to shoot the cars aginest, makes for no cutting and you can do more backgrounds License plates, mugs and shirts were the best sellers for me


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

I had a guy just call me last week that takes cars to car shows and he wanted a large metal display panel made for each one of his cars.
It would have a photo of the car cut out from the background and then the car info. Placed on a metal panel.

That could be a good seller to make. Signs for the car owners to display the information about their car in metal.

I did not make it for him i am not 100% up to speed yet i need another 30 days of playing to get all this down.
I have a new 7000.
I sent him to Conde


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey Pat, I was told by one of the guys at Johnson Plastics that license plate frames sell great at car shows.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

mn shutterbug said:


> Hey Pat, I was told by one of the guys at Johnson Plastics that license plate frames sell great at car shows.


 The metal or plastic frames.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

They didn't specify.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

Well I tried a car show friday and sat. It didn't work real good the weather did the show in. Friday we had freezing rain then snow no travel when I went home on friday night well a set of ice skates would have been better the my van. Then Sat. it got so nice everyone was digging out from friday the snow and ice were melting. It hit 38 above. Sales were not good at the car show but the RV dealer ship were the car show was at. The ower on Sat told to me about items for the RV dealer ship. So Maybe it wouldn't be a total lose.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

Sorry to hear that, Pat. The weather this winter has been horrendous. Out wind gusts right now are 43mph with light snow. You've had it worse than us. I keep trying to plan a weekend photo excursion, and the weather ruins it every time.

Weather really has an effect on shows. If it's too nasty, prople don't want to leave their house. If it's too nice, they find other things they'd rather do. What's ideal is somewhat crappy weather.


----------



## flattop (Nov 7, 2007)

The weather has been slowing me down and I live in so cal. I do a lot of car shows my best seller is the t shirt with the make and year and car on the back. Front chest I put their name I also make dash plaques with the pic of the car and under it I write look but don't touch. Hope this helps.


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

If you are taking a picture of their car, with the things already mentioned, I bet a mouse pad with the picture would sell decent.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

My own vehicle themed tees have been slow sellers this month, but I guess when owners are digging their cars out of the snow, it doesn't exactly endear them to their wheels at the moment.


----------



## People Print (Jan 31, 2010)

check out unisub.com for all kinds of sublimation products that you can make and sell

Good Luck 

People Print
[email protected]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sc3Un1WgjrA


----------

